# Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?



## Darkx (5. Mai 2012)

*Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

hallo,

bin kurz davor meine Wasserkühlung zusammen zu bauen. Ich verwende den Schlauch. AGB wird eine Aquatube aus Messing verwendet. Das Wasser ist eigentlich nur im AGB zu sehen. 

Als Kühlflüssigkeit entschied ich mich für Primochill. 

Eben habe ich gelesen, das sich farbgemische(besonders uv) im Schlauch und Kühlern besonders ablagern. Es gibt wenig Tests was Wakü Wasser angeht. In der Aquatube befinden sich 2 UV LED's. Deshalb möchte ich entweder blaues  Wasser oder eben klares Destiliertes UV Wasser. Welches kauf ich da am besten?


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Das einzige farbige Wasser das ich empfehlen kann ist das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml 30172


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



> klares Destiliertes UV Wasser


Was soll den das sein?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Das einzige farbige Wasser das ich empfehlen kann ist das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml 30172


 
Ist das türkis/hellblau oder auch dunkelblau? Auf Bildern sieht es nämlich türkis/hellblau aus, aber wie in Realität?


----------



## Darkx (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Was soll den das sein?


 
destiliertes wasser das bei kontakt mit uv-licht blau wird ->beispiel!


aber das wasser soll sich extrem ablagern. Oder der Bastler hat damals was falsch gemacht ->Forum


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



Darkx schrieb:


> destiliertes wasser das bei kontakt mit uv-licht blau wird ->beispiel!


Das hat nix mit destiliertem Wasser zu tun.


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



Darkx schrieb:


> Eben habe ich gelesen, das sich farbgemische(besonders uv) im Schlauch und Kühlern besonders ablagern.


 Nicht jede farbige Flüssigkeit fällt aus, aber verfärben tuen sie alle alles. Dir sind die allgemeinen Nachteile von Zusätzen (v.a. für die Optik) bekannt? Wenn du eh farbigen Schlauch hast, muss es dann auch im AGB bunt sein?



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit destiliertem Wasser zu tun.


 Das war es vielleicht mal bevor es verseucht wurde.


----------



## Darkx (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Meine alte Wasserkühlung lief 3Jahre mit Thermochill UV blue. In den Schläuchen war eine leichte Ablagerung, war jedoch nichts verfärbt. Die Kühler waren komplett  sauber. 

Bild SO in etwas soll es später aussehen. Wenn nun klares Wasser verwendet wird sieht das etwas komisch aus! In de AGB befinden sich 2 UV Led's

ist das Wasser genau so schädlich?


----------



## claas (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Kann ich das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml 30155 auch verwenden?
Für euch bestimmt eine dumme Frage, aber ich gehe gerne auf numer sicher.

Ich habe von Fällen gehört, wo das Wasser auf Graka und Festplatte getropft ist und es ist nichts passiert.
Stimmt das?

Wieviel Wasser ist eigentlich in so einer Anlage drinn?
2 x 120 Radiator, CPU und Pumpe?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



claas schrieb:


> Ich habe von Fällen gehört, wo das Wasser auf Graka und Festplatte getropft ist und es ist nichts passiert.
> Stimmt das?


 
Da passiert in den meisten Fällen auch nichts, da destilliertes Wasser wenig leitet. Aber es gibt auch Fertiggemische wo die Leitfähigkeit fast so hoch ist, wie bei Mineralwasser - Und da ist die Sicherheit nicht mehr gewährleistet.


----------



## claas (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Aber das wasser von oben ist ja auch eine Fertigmischung.
Aber die wird wol nichtleitend sein.
Sonst würden sie es wohl nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Gatsch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

ich kann nur das mittel von Innovatek empfehlen

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » innovatek » innovatek Protect IP - Anwendungsmischung - 1 Liter


was halltet ihr eigentlich von dem hier?
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant UV Blue - 1000ml


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



Gatsch schrieb:


> was halltet ihr eigentlich von dem hier?
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant UV Blue - 1000ml


 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren - Ich weiß nur, dass mir empfohlen wurde, lieber das Aquacomputer DP Blue zu nehmen.


----------



## Gatsch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren - Ich weiß nur, dass mir empfohlen wurde, lieber das Aquacomputer DP Blue zu nehmen.



ein bekannter hat des rote mittel drinne
des ist aber nicht uv aktiev
der hat keine probleme

fängt uv aktieves mittel auch an zu "flocken/ablagern", auch wenn man kein uv licht drinnen at?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



> fängt uv aktieves mittel auch an zu "flocken/ablagern", auch wenn man kein uv licht drinnen at?


Ja. das Ausflocken ist unabhängig von UV Licht. Es muss nicht ausflocken.


----------



## Gatsch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

ok dankö


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



Gatsch schrieb:


> ok dankö


 
Es scheint, als wenn du dir das Ekoolant UV Blue zulegen möchtest?


----------



## Gatsch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Es scheint, als wenn du dir das Ekoolant UV Blue zulegen möchtest?


 

jo
da ich im juni aufrüste und da auch die wakü umbaue
hab mir gedacht dan hohl ichs mir einfach mal und teste

mit nem filter vor der pumpe dürfts da ja keine probleme geben


----------



## Raketenjoint (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Hast du schon an G48 gedacht. Relativ unprobleatisch, günstig, Korrosionsschutz. Bei mir kam bei 1,5l Wasser + 150ml G48 ein ordentliches Blau heraus.


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



claas schrieb:


> Aber das wasser von oben ist ja auch eine Fertigmischung.
> Aber die wird wol nichtleitend sein.
> Sonst würden sie es wohl nicht verkaufen.


 Verkauft wird was Geld bringt, egal ob es gut ist oder nicht. 



Gatsch schrieb:


> mit nem filter vor der pumpe dürfts da ja keine probleme geben


 Wenn ein Zusatz ausfällt, dann fällt er meist überall aus, der Dreck sammelt sich also nicht nur im Filter, sondern auch im Kühler. Je nach chem. Verhalten kann es auch sein, dass er v.a. in den Kühlern ausfällt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Nimm das Wasser von Aquatuning, war bei mir auch super!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nimm das Wasser von Aquatuning, war bei mir auch super!


 
Meinst du Das hier? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - AT-Protect-UV-red 1000ml AT-Protect-UV-red 1000ml 30028


----------



## Darkx (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

welchen schlauch(16/10) würdet ihr hier verbauen?

weiß oder transparent(blaue flüssigkeit).....kann mich einfach nicht eintscheiden

www.darktiggger.de/foto.jpg

wakü folgt diese woche...koolance kupplungen haben eine laaaaaaaaaaange lieferzeit ;(

und weis man schon wann es eine mb-wakü für das p8z77-v-deluxe geben wird?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



Darkx schrieb:


> weiß oder transparent(blaue flüssigkeit).....kann mich einfach nicht eintscheiden



Ich habe mich das auch lange gefragt, aber dann habe ich mich zu einem transparenten Schlauch mit blauer Flüssigkeit entschieden - Bietet viel mehr Moddingmöglichkeiten.


----------



## DoKi-Smiley (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo,

habe ihr mal mit gelesen!
Suche ein neues Transparentes Kühlwasser Fertiggemisch für mein neues System.
Hatte bis jetzt das von Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch, ist ganz gut.
Wollte mal ein neues verwenden und bei AquaTuning gibt es ja viele zur Auswahl.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Transparent
Es kommen Kühler von der Firma EK Water Blocks in Kupfer vernickelt und Anschlüsse von Bitspower Messing zum Einsatz.
Könnt ihr mir da ein super Kühlwasser empfehlen?

Gruß Enrico


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Nimm das was du bisher auch nutzt.


----------



## DoKi-Smiley (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Danke!

Werde ich es wieder nutzen für das neue System.
Ich dachte es gib welches, was noch ein paar Grad mehr raus holt und das System flegt.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## iTryX (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

Das Thema ist nun schon lange her, aber ich suche auch ein Kühlwasser, allerdings in weiß.
Da gibts nicht gerade viele.
Und einen passenden 16/10 Schlauch..
Könnt ihr mir ein paar empfehlen?

Wäre euch dankbar!


----------



## buxtehude (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

viele schwören auf mayhems pastel ice white.

transparenter schlauch: mayhems ultra clear, primochill lrt advanced.


----------



## iTryX (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*



buxtehude schrieb:


> viele schwören auf mayhems pastel ice white.
> 
> transparenter schlauch: mayhems ultra clear, primochill lrt advanced.



Vielen Dank!
Schönen Abend dir noch


----------



## buxtehude (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Wasser für Wasserkühlung?*

gerne doch. gleichfalls


----------

